# Miracle Detail present a wrecked Corvette C6 Victory Edition with Crystal rock wax!!!



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi all.

Here we have a very scratched and dull looking Corvette C6 Victory Edition in Jet black with around 36k on the clock, but been living outside all its life, was in for a full detail, including paintwork correction with the new time saving easy peasy process, wheels refurbished, interior steam cleaned, 2 layers of Swissvax Crystal rock wax, wheels with Gtechniq EXO, windows with Gtechniq G1.

Enjoy!


















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## cupitt (May 14, 2011)

amazing work paul, I noticed that you're enjoying this new polishing system


----------



## Depaip (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice job!


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow the paintwork on that was ruined?! That's bad.

You've done a really good job on that mate, top work, bet the owner was chuffed!


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

dave-g said:


> Wow the paintwork on that was ruined?! That's bad.
> 
> You've done a really good job on that mate, top work, bet the owner was chuffed!


Over the moon, and ready for his wedding on Saturday.

Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

Amazing work as usual, that paint was pretty bad


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Will you marry me ? Lol


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

nice work paul,but when are you going to share this polish with the rest of us?
:thumb:
regard stevie


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Good grief! That really was swirl central!!! Great turn around!


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Hugenimprovement, great turnaround :thumb: So what's this special polish?


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

cotter said:


> hugenimprovement, great turnaround :thumb: So what's this special polish?


+1


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That paint was in a shocking state. What a great turnaround!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great result, looking a million times better now!


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

You know what I wouldn't give him it back until he promised to stop washing it with a brick for a sponge and a brillo pad for drying it off.

That is some turnaround, top job :thumb:


----------



## keechy (Jun 12, 2012)

Amazing results!! that paint was horrendous before you started!!!


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Jesus that was bad. Great work there Paul, as always.


----------



## cornish1 (Dec 28, 2011)

Did they wash it with a granite sponge or something. 

Great turn around.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work paul


----------



## markbigears (Jan 30, 2008)

second lot of pictures using your "new" system. If you are not willing to give out any details, please stop mentioning it, it's getting rather tedious now


----------



## blader1611 (Mar 2, 2012)

Its a shame you dont have a big pile of pads to choose from!


----------



## kyle.bailey1 (May 16, 2012)

everytime i view your posts i cant help but admire your collection of pads!! :thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

kyle.bailey1 said:


> everytime i view your posts i cant help but admire your collection of pads!! :thumb:


Theres another four draws full of pads as well. Lol

Kind regards
Paul


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice work Paul, what a state hey :thumb:..


----------



## tommyboy (Sep 29, 2007)

Great post. You have left the reg details on one of the pic's, not sure if you meant to?

Thanks for posting,
Tom


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

all well and good but where are the afters pics? lol
like two different cars, fantastic save :thumb:


----------



## vxrboy83 (Jun 4, 2012)

good job there paul


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Am I the only one slightly disappointed in not seeing a truly wrecked car (as in smashed to bits) restored? 

I jest, good work there on a lovely motor!


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

:doublesho unreal, awesome work as ever Paul....:thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

dooka said:


> Nice work Paul, what a state hey :thumb:..


Thanks dooka hope your well buddy! :thumb:

Kind regards 
Paul


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Stunning as always Paul.. Hence why I am a huge fan of ur work!! amazing results and u make it look so effortless


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Stunning work mate :thumb:

I hope you told the owner to stand in the corner, and hang is head in shame


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Lovely finish paul!

Richard


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing finish:thumb:


----------



## phil_m_rob (May 8, 2011)

Amazing Paul. When my GTii M3 has been resprayed I'd love you to work your magic on it!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Coh, that's seen some action hasn't it!

Finished article looks suitably black again, good stuff fella


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

excellent work mate!


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

phil_m_rob said:


> Amazing Paul. When my GTii M3 has been resprayed I'd love you to work your magic on it!


No problem at all! Let me know when your ready.

Kind Regards
Paul

Miracle Detail.


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Really nice, big improvement for american icon :thumb:.


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Cool work Paul :thumb: I think I've been rocking the same polishing combo today.


----------



## Saab_viggen (Jun 15, 2012)

was this corrected using orbital ?

it was a bit of a supermarket car before eh. how on earth do they get so bad. oh.. I know its the 'wash on with sponge, drop sponge on floor, dip in bucket wash off with sponge ...wash on with sponge, drop sponge on floor, dip in bucket wash off with sponge ...' a very popular technique, takes a while to get the hang of it, but once learnt , tis never forgotton.


----------



## 3R PROJECT (Jul 14, 2012)

Bitter sweet the feelings after seeing one more miracle detail by Mr Dalton . Sweet because with him the company king of automotive refenishing will also claim the throne in the detailing world . The company with the most reliable tools and best aftermarket service . Having the joy using the system for 8months now gives me the ability to say that it is better than 95% of what is available . It can start and finish better than anything else .Bitter cause I expected Mr Dalton to bring something more . A polishing system that would make a revolution in auto detailing not something i knew of . The tools are beyond and more than perfect . The old school polishes though are not . I can only hope that Mr dalton can assist the company to take the system where it belongs . Better than 100% of what is available . A small tip , use the side handle . The genious company has placed it in a 70 degree angle instead of 90 which makes the tool even smoother plus you do not have to feel the nose moving which is the only complaint from the tool . The little guy is the best thing since the invention of the spraygun in the booth . Denibbing now is so easy that you laugh in the face of that ferocious enemy . Though , i prefer the blistering power of the festool rotex 90 for detailing .


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

3R PROJECT said:


> Bitter sweet the feelings after seeing one more miracle detail by Mr Dalton . Sweet because with him the company king of automotive refenishing will also claim the throne in the detailing world . The company with the most reliable tools and best aftermarket service . Having the joy using the system for 8months now gives me the ability to say that it is better than 95% of what is available . It can start and finish better than anything else .Bitter cause I expected Mr Dalton to bring something more . A polishing system that would make a revolution in auto detailing not something i knew of . The tools are beyond and more than perfect . The old school polishes though are not . I can only hope that Mr dalton can assist the company to take the system where it belongs . Better than 100% of what is available . A small tip , use the side handle . The genious company has placed it in a 70 degree angle instead of 90 which makes the tool even smoother plus you do not have to feel the nose moving which is the only complaint from the tool . The little guy is the best thing since the invention of the spraygun in the booth . Denibbing now is so easy that you laugh in the face of that ferocious enemy . Though , i prefer the blistering power of the festool rotex 90 for detailing .


Thats one great first post....tell us some more please...


----------



## 3R PROJECT (Jul 14, 2012)

talisman said:


> Thats one great first post....tell us some more please...


Thank you so much for the kind comment . I was actually nervous posting this since this is the first post i have ever made since i never belonged in a forum . I have realized that trade shows and salesmen are not enough when you want to reach a level greater than the ordinary . That is why i made myself part of this family . Though , i do not know if i can say anything more without Mr Dalton's approval since he has not revieled yet his new system and this is his thread . Thank you


----------



## 3R PROJECT (Jul 14, 2012)

talisman said:


> Thats one great first post....tell us some more please...


Thank you so much for kind comment . I was actually nervous posting this since this is the first post i have ever made since i never belonged in a forum . I have realized that trade shows and salesmen are not enough when you want to reach a level greater than the ordinary . That is why i made myself part of this family . Though , i do not know if i can say anything more without Mr Dalton's approval since he has not revieled yet his new system and this is his thread . Thank you


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

Maybe paul could tell us some more, i presume from 3r and what he has written we are using a new style machine??....quicker results i presume....are you the manufacture then 3r??...love pauls work but just wish he would let us know a wee bit more at times..


----------



## 3R PROJECT (Jul 14, 2012)

talisman said:


> Maybe paul could tell us some more, i presume from 3r and what he has written we are using a new style machine??....quicker results i presume....are you the manufacture then 3r??...love pauls work but just wish he would let us know a wee bit more at times..


I wish i was . I own my own company and i am a contract furniture manufacturer and polishing plays a major role in my line of business . I have extended the line of work to automotive refenishing and reupholstering due to the decline of businesse in my sector in Greece the past three years . Pretty much , a guys that loves cars and turned a hobby to a part of my job description. 3R PROJECT is the name of the refinishing part of the line . My name is Agapios Sofoulakis by the way . I got myself here to learn and share if i have something valuable to say .


----------



## 3R PROJECT (Jul 14, 2012)

talisman said:


> Maybe paul could tell us some more, i presume from 3r and what he has written we are using a new style machine??....quicker results i presume....are you the manufacture then 3r??...love pauls work but just wish he would let us know a wee bit more at times..


I just noticed that it has been disclosed that Mr Dalton has chosen the rupes bigfoot polishing system . My experience comes from using the Lhr 21 and the 900 watt Lhr 15 . For the version he is using you should ask him . I would gladly answer any question in regards to the tools i am using.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

talisman; said:


> love pauls work but just wish he would let us know a wee bit more at times..


You'll be lucky, he seems to like teasing but never answering lol


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

3R PROJECT said:


> i prefer the blistering power of the festool rotex 90 for detailing .


We use them at work for polishing Corian, awesome for getting 80 grit belt sanding out. One day I'll borrow it for the weekend to do my car.


----------

